# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  die letzte reise

## muehli_01

Liebe Mitstreiter,


gestern mittag hat mein mann armin  diesen so unfairen kampf gegen den feind  verloren und doch gewonnen,denn da wo er jetzt ist gibt es keine schmerzen und leiden.
ich bin zwar sehr traurig aber gleichzeitig erleichtert dass er erlöst ist,und es war bis zu letzten sekunde ein kampf.
ich wollte dass er zu hause sterben durfte,und ich ihn begleiten konnte.
die minute hat er sich ausgesucht,und auch dass er mit unserem hund und mir alleine war.

nichts desto trotz wünsche ich mir dass ihr kämpft wenn euer bauch sagt,ja es lohnt sich,lasst euch nichts einreden wovon ihr nicht selber überzeugt seid.
passt auf euch auf,und vielen dank für eure hilfe,wenn ich mal nicht weiterwusste.

liebe grüsse

gabi

----------


## nakreu

Liebe Gabi,

ich kann dir nur meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme ausdrücken.

Bitte pass auf dich auf!

Liebe Grüsse von Ute

----------


## artisun51

Liebe Gabi,

es ist sehr traurig, ich fühle mit Dir. Gleichzeitig ist es bewundernswert wie Du Deinen Mann auf seinem Weg begleitest hast. 

Herzliche Grüsse Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

> 01.03.2012 - einen kampf verloren,und doch gewonnen,keine schmerzen keine leiden.


Liebe Gabi,

meine herzliche Anteilnahme gilt Dir und meine Bewunderung ob der tapferen Worte trotz des unendlichen Kummers, den Du nun durchzustehen hast. Möge die Liebe zu Deinem Mann Dir dabei helfen.

*"Es gibt im Leben für alles eine Zeit, eine Zeit der Freude, der Stille, der Trauer und eine Zeit der dankbaren Erinnerung".
*

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Gabi,

mein herzliches Mitgefühl in dieser schweren Zeit und ganz lieben Dank für Deine aufbauenden Worte an uns, die Du trotz allen Leids gefunden hast.
Viel zu jung musste Dein Mann diese Reise in die Ewigkeit antreten. Seine Taten und seine Liebe werden weiter leben und Dir Kraft geben.

----------


## dillinger

Mein herzlichstes Beileid, Gabi
Du hast so tapfer gekämpft, meine Hochachtung!

Alles denkbar Gute!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## muehli_01

liebe mitstreiter,

habt dank für eure tröstenden worte,
ich bitte euch noch um eines ,redet mit euren frauen partnerinnen,verschweigt nichts,sie sind stark und werden euch unterstützen.ihr braucht es,lasst sie teilhaben,denn sie werden euch helfen und stärken,wenn ich eines gelernt habe,dann ist es dass diese welt so oberflächlich ist und man sich über jedes noch so nette wort oder geste für seinen partner und sich freut,und zeit etwas ist was man nicht kaufen kann.man sagt manchmal machen wir es später,meist ist es ne flasche champagner die man geschenkt bekommt,die man nicht trinkt,weil man einen besonderen anlass braucht,und nach 5 jahren feststellt nee jetzt schmeckt sie nicht mehr.
also nicht warten denn man weiss nie was der nächste tag bringt,sich nicht verrückt machen lassen,die flasche öffnen und sich daran erfreuen,jeder tag ist etwas besonderes.
ich bin dankbar und zufrieden dass armin,frieden gefunden hat,es ist so denn er sieht trotz hartem kampf,sehr friedlich aus.


in diesem sinne passt auf euch auf

eure gabi

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Gabi,

unser Mitgefühl - meine Frau eingeschlossen - gilt Dir. Das du noch die Kraft hast an andere zu denken zeugt für ein großes Herz. Aber nun mußt du an Dich und die Mitbetroffenen denken. Euer Weg bis zum traurigen Ende verdient Anerkennung und das Bewußtsein, alles getan zu haben mag dir Trost geben.

Wir fühlen mit Dir und möchten Dir Kraft zusprechen, die nächste Zeit zu überstehen und weiterzudenken.

Unser aufrichtiges Beileid.
Hans-J.

----------


## Sunny05

Liebe Gabi!

Ich möchte Dir auch mein allerherzlichstes Beileid aussprechen. Fühl Dich gedrückt und umarmt. 
Gruss
Sunny

----------

